# New product for 2011: Meguiars Foam Cut Compound M101



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

what that dooo?


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

owww whats that all about then


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks like the megs version of 3m's trizac compound (purple top).
If im right is for use after flatting and is uber harsh


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Something more lubricated than #105 maybe? I know there is #95 there but it is a combination of Diminishing and Non Diminishing (SMAT) abrasives. This one could be the SMAT only #95. A guess only.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Seems to cut and finish better as M105.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

And the rest 










Apparently NO dust!


















A crystal nano coating for us Europeans only at $200+ apparently









Apparently more agressive than M105.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Just too many products start to appear on the Megs side. Need to sell some waxes to regain funds


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Look at the US prices too!

http://www.autogeek.net/allmepr.html


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

Megs crystal nano coating is way to expensive.


----------



## k1+ (Oct 3, 2009)

Is this a PPS from the mighty Meg... what can it do? If it's a new sealant on the block, it may be expensive as you mentioned but if it can do wonders at @ $200+, then it's a different ball game.


----------



## OKona (Sep 18, 2010)

When will we see this then ?


----------



## maarten22 (Jan 11, 2010)

Does any one know when M101 will be available?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Great to see Megs stepping up the product range with something maybe slightly different, shame I shifted all my DA's on but I was wondering if as stated above, anyone had anymore information on this...............

Specifically on timing of these products being released in the UK?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

M101 is, according to Meguiars USA, now available in Europe. Dunno where yet.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Interesting products, as said, it's good to see something new being brought to market!


----------



## gmblack3 (May 14, 2007)

I must have the M101! 

Who is the largest distributor of Megs products in the UK?


----------



## maarten22 (Jan 11, 2010)

Any news on this stuff?


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

quite interested in the DA Compound system, just watched the video and seems straight forward, with good result, though i am wondering how it will react on soft to hard paints


----------



## gmblack3 (May 14, 2007)

npinks said:


> quite interested in the DA Compound system, just watched the video and seems straight forward, with good result, though i am wondering how it will react on soft to hard paints


Works great for me on all paint types. As with all non-diminishing abrasives, pressure dictates the level of cut.


----------



## Toolman (Nov 17, 2007)

Used it about a month ago..short summary: it performs way below many other coating products that I have tried. Low hardness (probably 2~3H), not great durability, way too expensive and to top it all, it turns a white paint slightly yellowish! Now that's a big turn off


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Toolman said:


> Used it about a month ago..short summary: it performs way below many other coating products that I have tried. Low hardness (probably 2~3H), not great durability, way too expensive and to top it all, it turns a white paint slightly yellowish! Now that's a big turn off


So, you basicly says that Gzox and Gtechniq runs circles around Meguiars glass coat, huh?

Nice to see you post again, mate :thumb:


----------



## dave_CF_Prez (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking to have some M101 shipped over here to the States. Can anyone help me out?

thanks
dave


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

dave_CF_Prez said:


> Looking to have some M101 shipped over here to the States. Can anyone help me out?
> 
> thanks
> dave


I can't find it for sale anywhere in the UK (yet). I know that a few distributers have (literally) just got samples in, so probably a few weeks before retail even here.


----------

